# Detailing News - Labocosemtic/Mafra



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New products from to try from Labocosmetica
























Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Very very good products. Using them for a while now and won't miss them anymore!


----------

